

Edward Snowden doesn’t show up once in Google’s list of top 2013 searches - guybrushT
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/17/edward-snowden-doesnt-show-up-once-in-googles-list-of-top-2013-searches/

======
doug1001
this is a really odd piece from the Washington Post, as someone points out in
the comments a few hours after the Post, it's wrong--he is in fact on the
list. Second, the Post's author points out that Snowdon is also not in the Top
10 People Search List. Barack Obama, Lady Gaga, and Justin Bieber are also not
on the list. Certainly makes me feel better about not making it.

What exactly is the significance of this? If it's just to report this naked
fact, why bother--it's literally a few keystrokes away for most. In fact the
author (Brian Fung) does have a point to make which is that while some people
think Snowden is interesting, most clearly do not:

The final sentence of this Post:

"While the details of the Snowden saga may have gripped civil liberties
advocates and Internet policy types — and although Snowden himself clearly
thinks he's still a major subject of debate — the rest of the world seems to
think otherwise."

"and although Snowden himself clearly thinks he's still a major subject of
debate"? This clause links to a CNN article entitled "Snowden's open letter
offers to help Brazil investigate NSA surveillance"

------
badbrain
Yes he is: [http://i.imgur.com/ON4vZHg.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ON4vZHg.jpg)
number #97

It's silly I can't link to an item on the zeitgeist website.

~~~
runamok
I was about to post this. Incredibly annoying interface if you are using a
mouse. Original "proof": [https://www.google.com/intl//en-
US_us/zeitgeist/2013/images/...](https://www.google.com/intl//en-
US_us/zeitgeist/2013/images/600x338/Edward-Snowden.jpg)

I guess having pretty pictures to click on keeps users around longer instead
of just reading a list 100 items long?

